

Live: Anonymous hacked Panda Labs - jgannonjr
http://pandalabs.pandasecurity.com/

======
bediger
Still live 19:34-0700. Is this for real, or just some DNS trickery? The HN
post says "1 hour ago", wouldn't PandaSecurity respond faster than that?

